# Strasburg Accident of #475



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Video on FB 

OOPS!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

virtual railfan shut off the feed after this


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How the hell didn't they see it?
Messed up the locomotive!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Switchman to blame?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The good news is the shop workers won’t be getting laid off. Or be getting called back.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

The engineer didn't notice that the switch was thrown the wrong way. Too busy waiving to the passengers. That cast iron is brittle stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lehigh74 said:


> The engineer didn't notice that the switch was thrown the wrong way. Too busy waiving to the passengers. That cast iron is brittle stuff.


I guess it could have been worse? If he was rolling faster?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That’s at Leaman Place where the Strasburg meets Amtrack/NS. He is doing a run around after backing from Ronks, PA. Not going very fast.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a lot of words typed up about my opinion on this. But my opinion really doesn't matter.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Switchman to blame?


The crew who parked the backhoe, the engine crew for not noticing the switch alignment. Complancency all around. According to trains 475 will be up and running in a week or two.









Strasburg collision damages No. 475, no one hurt - Trains


PARADISE, Pa. — Strasburg Rail Road’s 4-8-0 steam engine No. 475 collided with a tracked excavator or “trackhoe” parked on a spur Wednesday morning, Nov. 2, punching a hole in the engine’s smokebox. No injuries resulted and the engine, running light, remained on the track. A combination of a...




www.trains.com


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Steam Train vs Excavator (Crash!) - YouTube


----------

